# plow goes down slow???



## baddboygeorge (Oct 20, 2002)

plow operates fine but is going down slower than in prior uses please let me know what i need to do to adjust down time thanks


----------



## don_luciano674 (Nov 22, 2005)

Need to know what kind of plow it is?


----------



## baddboygeorge (Oct 20, 2002)

*don hello!!*

its a meyers 7'6 with a e-60 pump


----------



## don_luciano674 (Nov 22, 2005)

have you done anything like change your fluid or connectors?


----------



## baddboygeorge (Oct 20, 2002)

i dont think fluid or connetors has anything to do with a gravity down plow plow operates fine just gravity down is slower than in prior uses


----------



## don_luciano674 (Nov 22, 2005)

Oh well if you know so much why did you post the question? I was only trying to get some information! Why don't you post your question* here *where u where supposed to in the first place.


----------



## jhook (Jan 24, 2004)

Yup I had a Meyers that actually would not go down at all at one point - and it was the V plow that weighed like 800#.

There is a little filter in there somewhere, it could be right on the "down" valve. I can't remember exactly. It can clog up. Also VERY important to change your fluid regularly. Another thing that would happen to mine is that in cold weather (like -30) the fluid would thicken and begin to ice up - preventing it from flowing through the filter. Of course this was likely due to moisture build up in the fluid due to lack of regular changing. Also make sure that you use the proper Meyers fluid. Very important.

So ya, you can adjust your drop time by cleaning the filter  Hope that helps.


----------



## mr hydroseed (Sep 17, 2005)

*That was...*

That was awkward and embarrassing!


----------



## don_luciano674 (Nov 22, 2005)

mr hydroseed said:


> That was awkward and embarrassing!


??????????????????????????????


----------

